# Zalman Reserator 3 Max: Kompakt-CPU-Kühler mit Nanofluid im Video vorgestellt



## PCGH-Redaktion (2. August 2013)

*Zalman Reserator 3 Max: Kompakt-CPU-Kühler mit Nanofluid im Video vorgestellt*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Zalman Reserator 3 Max: Kompakt-CPU-Kühler mit Nanofluid im Video vorgestellt*

					Der südkoreanische Kühler-Hersteller Zalman hat einen Komptaktkühler für Prozessoren veröffentlicht, der mit einem sogenannten Nanofluid befüllt ist und eine Verlustleistung von bis zu 400 Watt abführen können soll. Neuartig ist auch der 120 mm große Kupferradiator. Für knapp 100 Euro ist der Reserator 3 Max bereits in unserem Preisvergleich gelistet, allerdings ist der Liefertermin noch unbekannt.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Zalman Reserator 3 Max: Kompakt-CPU-Kühler mit Nanofluid im Video vorgestellt*


----------



## Kerkilabro (2. August 2013)

*AW: Zalman Reserator 3 Max: Kompakt-CPU-Kühler mit Nanofluid im Video vorgestellt*

Sieht besser aus als all die anderen Kompaktkühlösungen Bin auf die Tests gespannt


----------



## neith (2. August 2013)

*AW: Zalman Reserator 3 Max: Kompakt-CPU-Kühler mit Nanofluid im Video vorgestellt*

Das Design war noch nie das Problem von Zalman, hatten/haben ein paar wirklich schöne Kühler im Angebot, aber die Lautstärke ist meistens halt das K.O.-Kriterium.


----------



## kaisper (2. August 2013)

*AW: Zalman Reserator 3 Max: Kompakt-CPU-Kühler mit Nanofluid im Video vorgestellt*

Das ding sieht ja mal sehr interessant aus!


----------



## -Shorty- (2. August 2013)

*AW: Zalman Reserator 3 Max: Kompakt-CPU-Kühler mit Nanofluid im Video vorgestellt*

Mir gefällt der Radiator auch ganz gut, allerdings ist der feste 120er Lüfter schonwieder ein K.O. Kriterium, dem sieht man die Lautstärke schon förmlich an. (Lüftergeometrie, zur Seite offen usw.)


----------



## beren2707 (2. August 2013)

*AW: Zalman Reserator 3 Max: Kompakt-CPU-Kühler mit Nanofluid im Video vorgestellt*

Schaut nett aus, dürfte aber an der Lautstärke und am P/L-Verhältnis kranken. Aber mal abwarten...


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (2. August 2013)

*AW: Zalman Reserator 3 Max: Kompakt-CPU-Kühler mit Nanofluid im Video vorgestellt*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Mir gefällt der Radiator auch ganz gut, allerdings ist der feste 120er Lüfter schonwieder ein K.O. Kriterium, dem sieht man die Lautstärke schon förmlich an. (Lüftergeometrie, zur Seite offen usw.)


 Allerdings, als ich den Aufbau des Lüfters gesehen habe, dachte ich noch. damn...die machen das so wieder.


----------



## Uter (2. August 2013)

*AW: Zalman Reserator 3 Max: Kompakt-CPU-Kühler mit Nanofluid im Video vorgestellt*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Mir gefällt der Radiator auch ganz gut, allerdings ist der feste 120er Lüfter schonwieder ein K.O. Kriterium, dem sieht man die Lautstärke schon förmlich an. (Lüftergeometrie, zur Seite offen usw.)


 Der Lüfter ist fest, aber man kann scheinbar hinten einen anderen Lüfter anbauen und den vormontieren abstecken. 

Der Hauptvorteil gegenüber anderen Kompaktkühlungen ist imo, dass die Spawas auf dem Board nicht mehr in einem windtoten Bereich liegen, dafür dürfte Preis und v.a. Leistung noch schlechter sein als bei anderen Kompaktkühlungen.


----------



## pseudonymx (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Zalman Reserator 3 Max: Kompakt-CPU-Kühler mit Nanofluid im Video vorgestellt*

naa wer ne leise kühlung haben will muss auf ne wakü mit nem großen radiator und großen lüftern ausweichen hab bis jetzt nen alten zalman luftkühler ist hörbar aber nicht störend werde mir dat teil mal bestellen


----------



## beren2707 (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Zalman Reserator 3 Max: Kompakt-CPU-Kühler mit Nanofluid im Video vorgestellt*

Bitte nicht. Für das Geld (bzw. deutlich weniger) lieber (wenn genug Platz ist) einen starken Luftkühler kaufen (Brocken 2, K2, NH-D14 etc.), da hat man mehr von. Dieses Teil hier ist sein Geld nicht ansatzweise wert. Selbst unter den AiO hat das Modell hier ein wirklich schlechtes P/L-Verhältnis. Für wenig mehr bekommt man schon "gute" AiOs mit 240er Radiatoren.


----------



## pseudonymx (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Zalman Reserator 3 Max: Kompakt-CPU-Kühler mit Nanofluid im Video vorgestellt*

aber den teil schaut doch so gut aus, alternative wäre ne corsair h90 soll ganz gut sein, und für was größeres hab ich keinen platz und aussen kann ich den radiator auch net anbringen schläuche zu kurz, hatte erneut über eine erweiterbare nachgedacht aber sind so teuer

hab n antec six houndred in dem 2 280x rattern hast ne kaufempfehlung für mich? wiegesagt kaum platz und im grunde is nur 1 120mm lüfterslot frei, die frage ist was andere AiOs an schlauchlängen mitbringen dann könnte man den radiator eventuel auf der seitenwand befestigen


----------

